# Yohimbine source



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

So I was about to order some Yohimbine this evening from phoenix nutrition but they have now sold out so I went over to extreme because I knew they still stocked primaforce and guess what...

Any other legit uk based suppliers of yohimbine hcl that anyone can suggest?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

RS86 said:


> So I was about to order some Yohimbine this evening from phoenix nutrition but they have now sold out so I went over to extreme because I knew they still stocked primaforce and guess what...
> 
> Any other legit uk based suppliers of yohimbine hcl that anyone can suggest?


Have you messaged them? I messaged them yesterday and they replied first thing today about their bitter orange and its due in this week wednesday/ thursday, Maybe same with Yohimbine.


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

I emailed Phoenix today & not heard anything yet. Are u talking about Phoenix getting more in this week?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys

you cant ask or give sources for compounds on this board for any banned substances. I know Yohimbine isn't AAS, but it is now on the Governments banned list. You can freely talk about a brand for example DHacks DNP but you can't discuss the place you get it from.

You may want to edit your posts to reflect this.

:thumb:


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got an email off Phoenix saying they now no longer stock it. Buckin hell!

Ps sorry diggy lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chuffy said:


> Just got an email off Phoenix saying they now no longer stock it. Buckin hell!
> 
> Ps sorry diggy lol


NO worries, just dont want to see people getting a ban for it, even if only 7-days.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

True nutrition in the states have it in stock


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's this used for?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> What's this used for?


Fat burner mate, this will explain it: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> True nutrition in the states have it in stock


Good to see you at the weekend mate on on the MaxiRaw stand.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

DiggyV said:


> Good to see you at the weekend mate on on the MaxiRaw stand.


You too buddy..mental wasnt it !! Im still suffering


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> You too buddy..mental wasnt it !! Im still suffering


Saturday was a bunfight. Glad I was there watching Strong man until it calmed down a bit, made it easier to see everyone. 

BCAAs are pretty good taste TBH, started using them today, along with the creatine - so we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

DiggyV said:


> Saturday was a bunfight. Glad I was there watching Strong man until it calmed down a bit, made it easier to see everyone.
> 
> BCAAs are pretty good taste TBH, started using them today, along with the creatine - so we'll see how it pans out.


It was like an ant farm..

They are mate, I drink 20g mixed with creatine and glut, during every workout.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Guys
> 
> you cant ask or give sources for compounds on this board for any banned substances. I know Yohimbine isn't AAS, but it is now on the Governments banned list. You can freely talk about a brand for example DHacks DNP but you can't discuss the place you get it from.
> 
> ...


Is this the case? Thanks Diggyv. I thought we could since effectively they are no more illegal than serms (in the sense they are prescription drugs) non AAS serm sources have never been an issue.

Could @Milky clarify and please delete this thread if this is right?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Is this the case? Thanks Diggyv. I thought we could since effectively they are no more illegal than serms (in the sense they are prescription drugs) non AAS serm sources have never been an issue.
> 
> Could @Milky clarify and please delete this thread if this is right?


Serms and Peptides currently have no legal status so discussion of them and also pure peptide sources that sell only peptides is fine, where as Yohimbine is a banned substance, along with a load of other ingredients that were added to the following list before the Olympics last year.

See here:

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/home/groups/es-herbal/documents/websiteresources/con009294.pdf

All the supp companies were contacted and asked to remove them from their lists and shelves immediately, or face prosecution. I was talking to Reggie from Predator Nutrition about this.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Serms and Peptides currently have no legal status so discussion of them and also pure peptide sources that sell only peptides is fine, where as Yohimbine is a banned substance, along with a load of other ingredients that were added to the following list before the Olympics last year.
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...


 There were some strange bans made around the olympics. PHs remained legal yet 7 Keto DHEA for instance was banned?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RS86 said:


> There were some strange bans made around the olympics. PHs remained legal yet 7 Keto DHEA for instance was banned?


Of course big pharma had nothing to do with these.... :rolleye:


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone compaired Yohimbine with Synephrine for weight loss?

An online website in the UK that I was going to get Yohimbine from are now no longer stocking it. They have replaced it with Synephrine


----------

